# Last Minute Rentals and Sightings/Distress Question



## ailin (Aug 3, 2006)

I just posted something on the Last Minute Rentals board.  Just wondering am I allowed to also post the weeks on the Sightings board as a Distress?  I know I usually only check the Sightings board.  But I wanted to make sure nonmembers could see it too.  Hoping to get the most exposure but don't want to break any rules.

Thanks!


----------



## Dave M (Aug 3, 2006)

That would not be appropriate.

The purpose of the Last Minute Rentals forum is for listing of weeks offered *for rent*.

The purpose of listing Distress *Exchanges* on the Sightings forum is included in the rules for that forum:





> When deciding whether or not to post your week, please bear in mind that the sole purpose of Distress Exchanges is to secure an exchange week you can use in return for one that you can't.


In your case, you are seeking cash compensation, not another week. Thus, you have posted it in the proper place.


----------



## CaliDave (Aug 3, 2006)

I looked at the posting and they are only asking for the RCI fees on the rental..  Can't they also ask if anyone wants to do a distress exchange?


----------



## philemer (Aug 3, 2006)

CaliDave said:
			
		

> I looked at the posting and they are only asking for the RCI fees on the rental..  Can't they also ask if anyone wants to do a distress exchange?


Dave,
You can't ask for ANY cash on the Sightings/Distress forum, only an exchange of weeks. Now, what goes on behind the scenes.....

So, yes they could post a 'distress' if they followed the rules. AFAIK.

Phil


----------

